# Deal: Great Prices on Lexar 1066x CompactFlash Cards



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 10, 2016)

```
<p>B&H Photo has some great deals on Lexar 1066x CompactFlash Cards.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1022077-REG/lexar_lcf64gcrbna1066_64_gb_pro_compact.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">64GB Professional 1066x CompactFlash: $59</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1022078-REG/lexar_lcf128crbna1066_128_gb_pro_compact.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">128GB Professional 1066x CompactFlash: $109</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1031509-REG/lexar_lcf64gcrbna10662_64gb_pro_compact_flash.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">64GB Professional 1066x CompactFlash (2 Pack) $109</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1031510-REG/lexar_lcf128crbna10662_128_gb_pro_compact.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">128GB Professional 1066x CompactFlash (2 Pack) $194</a></li>
</ul>
<p>We’re not sure how long these prices will last, but stock could become an issue if you don’t act quickly.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bdeutsch (Aug 10, 2016)

The same prices are available at Adorama and Amazon (Prime). 

Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 10, 2016)

thanks just got some! hopefully u get a kickback.


----------



## gunship01 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Picked up a set as I think the 128GB cards will be warranted when the 30MB 5DIV hits the streets soon!!

Will be my first FF.


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 10, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>B&H Photo has some great deals on Lexar 1066x CompactFlash Cards.</p>
> <ul>
> <li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1022077-REG/lexar_lcf64gcrbna1066_64_gb_pro_compact.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">64GB Professional 1066x CompactFlash: $59</a></li>
> <li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1022078-REG/lexar_lcf128crbna1066_128_gb_pro_compact.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">128GB Professional 1066x CompactFlash: $109</a></li>
> ...



Thank you! I placed my order minutes ago.


----------



## 12645D (Aug 10, 2016)

Can someone tell me the difference between CF and CFAST tech? Are they the same cards? I thought the 
new 5D uses CFast tech not the old CF tech, can someone clarify please.


----------



## jfretless (Aug 10, 2016)

12645D said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between CF and CFAST tech? Are they the same cards? I thought the
> new 5D uses CFast tech not the old CF tech, can someone clarify please.



CFast is the "next" generation of CF. CF maxes out at 1066x, and CFast are already at 3600x. ...they of course are two different types of cards and are not compatible.


----------



## bdeutsch (Aug 10, 2016)

12645D said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between CF and CFAST tech? Are they the same cards? I thought the
> new 5D uses CFast tech not the old CF tech, can someone clarify please.


There is no "new" 5D. There should be a new 5D Mark IV announced within the next couple of weeks, and none of us knows for sure whether it will use CF or CFAST. Many people have assumed it will use CFAST, but today's rumor indicates it will use CF. We'll know one way or the other very soon.

Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Corporate Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## 12645D (Aug 10, 2016)

bdeutsch said:


> 12645D said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me the difference between CF and CFAST tech? Are they the same cards? I thought the
> ...



is it a new version of the 5D?

yes.

try to be smart somewhere else.


----------



## Vikmnilu (Aug 11, 2016)

12645D said:


> bdeutsch said:
> 
> 
> > 12645D said:
> ...



Well, I agree with bdeutsch, I dont think he was trying to be smart.

as of today, there is no new 5D IV. And I dont think anyone but the canon responsible guys know whether it is going to have CFAST of CF cards. We will know soon.

I may grab one of these CF from amazon, BH photo is quite far away from Finland and vat and customs may apply.

thanks for the info.

Victor


----------



## RGF (Aug 11, 2016)

great deal on CF cards. Wish they would put CFast cards on sale


----------



## stochasticmotions (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks, picked up a couple of 64s and a 128. The 32 MB cards are actually starting to seem too small now using the 5DS.


----------

